# Chances of getting Quebec Immigration



## farzadcheema (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi,

As most of the occupations were removed from federal visa category last year, can anyone please tell me what is the success rate of being accepted by Quebec province. And what level of French is expected from you ? My consultant says that "as long as you have some basic knowledge about French, you should be fine".
Also does everyone has to go for Quebec Stage-1 interview or only 50% of the applicants are asked to attend the interview.

Basically, I have 5 years of UK IT experience and a bachelors degree in computer science. Applying with spouse and two kids (4 years and 2 years).

Is Quebec category an easy alternative to Federal visa (as long as you have the right education, experience and little knowledge of French) ?


----------



## *Olivier* (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi,

As French, I'm applying through Quebec immigration. My wife is Chinese, she has a French diploma and a french language certification called "DELF B2"... I think those certifications are very good to estimate your French level (DELF, DALF...) If you can provide that + your bachelor Degree and your IT experiences, it won't be a problem I think ! Wish you good luck....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diplôme_d'études_en_langue_française

Olivier


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

farzadcheema said:


> Hi,
> 
> As most of the occupations were removed from federal visa category last year, can anyone please tell me what is the success rate of being accepted by Quebec province. And what level of French is expected from you ? My consultant says that "as long as you have some basic knowledge about French, you should be fine".
> Also does everyone has to go for Quebec Stage-1 interview or only 50% of the applicants are asked to attend the interview.
> ...


I know Quebec has rules that are just for them, but I don't think immigration is one of them, and being a Canadian province, not its own country, I think you have to be accepted by Canadian immigration first, then you can choose to live in which ever province you want. also there are places in Quebec where some people speak no English and other place where they speak no French .


----------



## HRB (Mar 21, 2011)

kimo said:


> I know Quebec has rules that are just for them, but I don't think immigration is one of them, and being a Canadian province, not its own country, I think you have to be accepted by Canadian immigration first, then you can choose to live in which ever province you want. also there are places in Quebec where some people speak no English and other place where they speak no French .


Hey, sorry to be the bad guy but Quebec does need to accept you independently of Canada, then Canada needs to accept you. It's part of their special privileges, I've linked the act that enforces this below.

It's called the "CANADA-QUÉBEC ACCORD RELATING TO IMMIGRATION AND TEMPORARY ADMISSION OF ALIENS"

And actually, if I remember right, I think as far as permanent immigration goes, all provinces have the right to choose who they accept.


----------



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Kimo, Quebec definitely DOES have it's own immigration selection process. You apply for your CSQ (Certificat de selection de Quebec) and once you have that, you apply to the Federal Government for your PR visa. You have to send a lot fewer documents with your PR application than regular Skilled Worker applicants as you've already sent most of them to Quebec Immigration for them to make their mind up as to whether they'll accept you or not!

Farzadcheema, I had no problem getting my CSQ (without having to go for an interview) but I've been living in France so I speak more than a "little French"  I've no idea what the overall success rate for the CSQ is but if you have to go for an interview, it is apparently in French and I've no idea if they reject you if you can't cope! I've never seen anyone post that this happened.....:confused2:


----------



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,
We are in the same situation. We have sent in our application and now waiting to hear a date for interview which will be in Paris. As far as I understand it the level of French required depends on how many points you score elsewhere. I need to proove that my level of French lies somewhere between high beginner and intermediate, and my husband needs to show some basic understanding. 
It does sound a little daunting, but I have been spending a few hours a week revising vocab and grammar etc, and have a few cd's to help with listening. Also lucky enough to have some french friends who I will be visiting shortly and speaking with them in French while I am there. I ddo the test option but wrote a declaration of my French abilities, mainly because we wanted to get the application in before my birthday, (the younger you are the more points you recieve) and at the time I had not done any French for a while. My main second language is German so tend to slip into German when I get stuck in French! That said I am surprised how much I remembered from school and how easy I found it to pick up again. In the next month or two i also intend to find a French conversation class just to help with confidence. 
From how you've worded the thread I guess we are a little further down the line than you. So if you have any q's plz PM me. 
Bon Chance!


----------



## northcrest (Apr 26, 2011)

*Immigration to quebec*

Immigration to Quebec is easier then immigration with federal program and basic Franch will be enough to be selected.


----------

